# Northbeach



## supercast (May 17, 2006)

Once again North Beach becomes a wiping boy against the resident which is not true I would say 98% of what goes on came from outsiders particularly across the border
Firstly I am not a resident but I fished this beach and now pier for over 25 years and it was never like this until people across the border found this place 
The thugs who brought guns knives and hard stuff on the pier are not from NB , yes one guy brings along his 6pk and one rod on his bike is not the problem another with a loud mouth just start coming there maybe 2yrs however the problem started long time ago from people over the border ironically all good falicities started in there area are now in ruin or control by drug heads
Years ago on weekends it was a pleasure to see the true anglers people like jc & wife, Andy and his son , Teddy, both Dannies, John, George ,Bow , jim Green, some guys from Virginia , and the guy from the super market across the street 
Yes in those days we had a few but we were respectful of each other and the folks who live across the street Yes we had fun and caught lots of fish


----------



## transamsam98 (Sep 21, 2009)

About the time the IGA got torn down it started going south and then the boat ramps and jetties sealed the deal along with the people. The good old days supercast always remember the good ole days.


----------



## turboandy (May 30, 2000)

Sam, the good old days are still here, just on our boat. 
When we do walk on trips if we see a bad apple we will send em packing. 
Ain't gonna let em ruin it for everyone else.


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

turboandy said:


> Sam, the good old days are still here, just on our boat.
> When we do walk on trips if we see a bad apple we will send em packing.
> Ain't gonna let em ruin it for everyone else.


 TYU
that goes for locals & non locals


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

Well I dont see any more problams there than I do any other crowded pier,, (when its crowded) I have strolled down thier a few times this yr and never seen a problam most of the people are ok and just like anywhere else if u dont fuel the fire its all good
hell I walk out there for some comerodity among fisherman sometimes , their are plenty of places I could wet a hook alone, hell with the price of bait ,tackle and gas you can buy alot of pearch and crokers so what do we do it for anyway,, relax have fun!!!!


9


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

I don't fish there often enough to speak on the issue of locals vs non-locals, but it's no different from any other pier...like Solomons for example. For the most part if you mind your business there wont be a problem. A fishing pier is going to attract people JUST LIKE YOU, and its also gonna attract people who are not like you. With the relatively limited pier fishing options we have, its the way of our world. 

Meh.

Andy/Sam, let me know when that first walk on trip is. I need to fill up a cooler for a fish fry/cookout I'm hosting on June 30th.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Across the Border? Im not sure I know what that means...

I havent been fishing NB that long so I wont act like I know the History of the town, but I will say I've seen my share of drama on NB pier. Some caused by the Locals and some caused by outsiders so the people who speak on NB peir need to be honest.. It's not only the outsiders causing drama on the pier.. Some of the people you mentioned by name I have fished with at NB pier including you and they have been respectful. However NB like any other town;by that i means they gets new residents every year so just becasue the guys you know are\were respectful doesn't mean all the guys that live in NB\CB now are the same type of standup guys...

Metroman, I agree with you.. If you mind your business (and stand your ground) your chances of having issues at NB or any other pier are slim. NB is no better or worse than any other pier in the area...



supercast said:


> Once again North Beach becomes a wiping boy against the resident which is not true I would say 98% of what goes on came from outsiders particularly across the border
> Firstly I am not a resident but I fished this beach and now pier for over 25 years and it was never like this until people across the border found this place
> The thugs who brought guns knives and hard stuff on the pier are not from NB , yes one guy brings along his 6pk and one rod on his bike is not the problem another with a loud mouth just start coming there maybe 2yrs however the problem started long time ago from people over the border ironically all good falicities started in there area are now in ruin or control by drug heads
> Years ago on weekends it was a pleasure to see the true anglers people like jc & wife, Andy and his son , Teddy, both Dannies, John, George ,Bow , jim Green, some guys from Virginia , and the guy from the super market across the street
> Yes in those days we had a few but we were respectful of each other and the folks who live across the street Yes we had fun and caught lots of fish


----------



## SureFireSurf (Jul 6, 2010)

I am also curious about the boarder....care to elaborate?


----------



## Striper_MIKE (Aug 9, 2010)

SureFireSurf said:


> I am also curious about the boarder....care to elaborate?


yeah ... i'd also like some clarification, if possible ...


----------



## SureFireSurf (Jul 6, 2010)

Is he talking about the hispanics?


----------



## Striper_MIKE (Aug 9, 2010)

SureFireSurf said:


> Is he talking about the hispanics?


i hope not because i am hispanic and cannot stand when people generalize or lump people into some category ...


----------



## timekeeper (Apr 11, 2009)

*north beach pier*

im pretty sure he's not sayin hispanic's


----------



## Fish Snatcha (Sep 13, 2009)

yea well I can only speak on what I have seen and experience , and I have heard horror stories from Solomons, NB, PLO, etc.. I've never had a problem nor really seen any such drama a lot of people speak about, and like what was already stated mind your business, show some courtesy and you should be fine..


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

Well you can see then innuendo he makes by stating "across the border". He means DC. The undercover skinny. Anyways, idiots will be idiots wherever you are from. I've fished NB for quite a few years w/ all the people listed in the beginning and can say there's one listed that I truly don't care for and I have great friends that are from the West Indies, to include Teddy. I've seen my share of problematic folks on the pier but the knife wielding, excessive drinking, riding bikes on the pier, playing loud music has come from the local inhabitants and has been on more than one occasion. So to make your subtle racist coment about being from across the border whether it's referencing DC folk or hispanics is quite ignorant. Just hope I continue to get the chance to not fish w/ you. Just one more knuckle head added to the list.


----------



## supercast (May 17, 2006)

I stand by my word most of what goes on at Northbeach is from outsiders, where one is from tells u about the person , now u mentioned DC name one decent park u can take your family and feel safe except the zoo in N W be real 
Please no racist sh------------I am a blackman and proud to be one but facts or facts


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

i will say this and stand by it.
up to 2009 the ruckus on the pier were more from the outsiders than the locals, but the last 3 yrs the Locals have been OFF THE HOOK especially last year.
its damn sure not what ive heard but what ive seen.
now fall fishing is low key.
PS
I am a BLACK MAN also !!!


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

> now u mentioned DC name one decent park u can take your family and feel safe except the zoo in N W be real


Can I take a shot at this ----> Haine's point, East Potomac park ,Fletcher's , and Rock creek park


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

George aka SuperCast, are you from North Beach? You call us outsiders and people from over the boarder but don't you live in Bowie?


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Finally.... The Truth is the Truth....



earl of DC said:


> i will say this and stand by it.
> up to 2009 the ruckus on the pier were more from the outsiders than the locals, but the last 3 yrs the Locals have been OFF THE HOOK especially last year.
> its damn sure not what ive heard but what ive seen.
> now fall fishing is low key.
> ...





Huntsman said:


> Well you can see then innuendo he makes by stating "across the border". He means DC. The undercover skinny. Anyways, idiots will be idiots wherever you are from. I've fished NB for quite a few years w/ all the people listed in the beginning and can say there's one listed that I truly don't care for and I have great friends that are from the West Indies, to include Teddy. I've seen my share of problematic folks on the pier but the knife wielding, excessive drinking, riding bikes on the pier, playing loud music has come from the local inhabitants and has been on more than one occasion. So to make your subtle racist coment about being from across the border whether it's referencing DC folk or hispanics is quite ignorant. Just hope I continue to get the chance to not fish w/ you. Just one more knuckle head added to the list.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

And wasn't going to call this guy out Kw, but s/c is George and nowhere near being a blackman in my eyes. And as I stated in regard to his background, he's West Indian and has made some quite snide coments to me in reference to my Negroe heritage and that's why I reiterate and say the comments are racial in intent. And it's funny how people let so much shiat fly out their mouths and then try to talk to you when they see you. Freak'n amazing. A loser and will always be a loser. Just because you fear going to DC, don't let your ignorant ideals run free on this board. And as you see he was just waiting to let us know how he really feels about the district. What a bum.


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

Im a white guy and have fished all over DC from past fletchers down to the spoils all with kids in tow and never had a problam



9


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

I been fishing piers and crowded beaches my whole life. I've seen all sorts of stuff - even got into it with folks at times myself. I don't worry about other people. I worry about myself. No one ruins Pete's day fishing except for Pete. There are rude, thoughtless people all over the planet. Can't get away from them - they just won't go away! Best advice that I can give is if you see some jack ass ruining everyone else's good time, give him a drink. Offer him a sinker if he needs one. MAKE it a good time. If he doesn't stop, quietly move down the pier! Lot's of ways around these sort of people. 

As for Hispanics or anyone else being a problem because of their "race, ethnicity, etc," it's all a bunch of crap! Quit being a dooface and join the 21 century.

Learn to get along with people and we won't need anymore NB threads - only ones that pertain to fish ~


----------



## transamsam98 (Sep 21, 2009)

truly disappointed in the fact that this became racial or regional guys we all fish and if your here on the board I assume ou go fishing for the purpose of fishing and not just an excuse to drink fight and act poorly in public. I was hoping that when supercast had said outsiders he was referring to the non fishers the guys that had other purposes than just wetting a line. My feelings are people are going to do what they are going to do regardless of location race or sex don't lump them together as youl willl miss the good ones in doing so. However I also would like to chime in with the fact that Ive heard alot of stories about fishing fletchers and may need to give it a try one day. also my statement about the IGA stands around that time they tried to make it a tourist attraction and this is what brought out non fisher who I think is the trouble maker but remember it usually takes two to cause a problem but one can spoil the fun.


----------



## shelties1 (Aug 5, 2004)

MetroMan said:


> Andy/Sam, let me know when that first walk on trip is. I need to fill up a cooler for a fish fry/cookout I'm hosting on June 30th.


And what is the address again??


----------



## SpeedRacer (Sep 5, 2010)

Pete I second the motion. 

Good and bad people come in all colors, genders, ages and location. If you have a bad opinion on "outsiders/people over the boarder" or any other groups, that's fine (well not really fine but who am I to say you're right or wrong). After all, we are in America and we are allowed to voice our opinions. That being said, this is a fishing forum and maybe those who have opinions on "outsiders/people over the boarder" or any other groups should take them to another type forum where those types of opinions will be more welcome. 

I'm an Asian American and try to treat people the way I want to be treated. I have friends of from all over, fished all over D.C., Maryland and Virginia and have not had many issues. When I have encountered issues, it's been a mix of all groups and it's just ignorant people being ignorant, not because of where they're from or whatever.

Point is let not try to spread hate. Ok, I'm done with my public service announcement. Lol.






Stinky_Pete said:


> I been fishing piers and crowded beaches my whole life. I've seen all sorts of stuff - even got into it with folks at times myself. I don't worry about other people. I worry about myself. No one ruins Pete's day fishing except for Pete. There are rude, thoughtless people all over the planet. Can't get away from them - they just won't go away! Best advice that I can give is if you see some jack ass ruining everyone else's good time, give him a drink. Offer him a sinker if he needs one. MAKE it a good time. If he doesn't stop, quietly move down the pier! Lot's of ways around these sort of people.
> 
> As for Hispanics or anyone else being a problem because of their "race, ethnicity, etc," it's all a bunch of crap! Quit being a dooface and join the 21 century.
> 
> Learn to get along with people and we won't need anymore NB threads - only ones that pertain to fish ~


----------



## timekeeper (Apr 11, 2009)

Before when i said locals,i didnt mean just people who lived in north beach.cos even back then there were people who came from dc,va,and elsewhere,but is was the same people all the time.black,white,hispanic everyone who came to fish got along.and for the most part,knew each other.the pier was free,not just for locals...for everybody.you could fish all nite,not just the end of the pier.you could fish the whole pier.hell you could even fish off the road,the whole length of chesapeake avenue.all that changed when the jewell of the chesapeake was exposed as a fishing hot spot.people who had been fishing that pier for years stopped because of the problems that started to come.the town stopped fishing off the avenue because people left trash which led to an infestation of rats.its no coincidence that the town imposed a curfew,and started charging for fishing on the pier


----------



## Hueski (Feb 5, 2012)

I fish along side everyone. Somebody took it somewhere else. Its not going to stop me from fishing. I've been fishing the bay for years and never ran into a problem. 

Tight lines!


----------



## supercast (May 17, 2006)

U guys can call me George and white which is far from the truth the real truth I will defend the residents of North Beach in this regards , QUESTION how many times residents involved in a fight on the pier the answer none to my knowledge , because of those thugs residents no longer fish on the pier
Check this out the man who hit the guy with a hammer at Soloman , fight in the parking lot at Solomon guns/fire at St Clement's pier fight at Bushwood, for the records who are these people and where they are from 
U can try to sweep it under the carpet but facts or facts


----------



## supercast (May 17, 2006)

*Adre*

Those places u mentioned make sure u are out by Sunset or u stand a good chance to be be in deep(not with the law) waters I know from experience


----------



## turboandy (May 30, 2000)

shelties1 said:


> And what is the address again??


Shelties1 we can't advertise on the open forum but I have sent you a pm with the address of our charter boat. Thanks !! 

My message to everyone: As far as what captain Sam said, he is correct and you can see we raised him well. Stop all the racial BS. We have many beloved friends of many races. And God made man, that means all men.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Where you checking drivers licenses at Solomons that night??

The last bit of drama I saw on NB pier was with two guys (friends) that were residents. The one guys used his buddy's net to help another angler land a schoolie, and broke the net by accident. The Owner of the net then started going off on the pier.. Cursing and breaking bad... his buddy got tired of his mouth and said F$%# it... I apologized to you but now F you and your net.... a knife appeared and if it wasn't for mutual friends stopping it who knows what would have happened... This was April-May of last year..... I stopped fishing the pier after the spring run so I would have missed the Mid-summer drama..

during this same time frame me and Andre were fishing the pier and some burnout rode his bike on the pier and was bumming change... He goes in the trash and pulls out an empty beer can and turns it into a Pipe\Bong and them starts smoking his drugs on the pier next to us.. He did ask us if we wanted any..... LOL

So don't sit here and act like the residents of NB are Angels, and I wont act like the people from OUR side of the tracks are any better..



supercast said:


> U guys can call me George and white which is far from the truth the real truth I will defend the residents of North Beach in this regards , QUESTION how many times residents involved in a fight on the pier the answer none to my knowledge , because of those thugs residents no longer fish on the pier
> Check this out the man who hit the guy with a hammer at Soloman , fight in the parking lot at Solomon guns/fire at St Clement's pier fight at Bushwood, for the records who are these people and where they are from
> U can try to sweep it under the carpet but facts or facts


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

xcellent pts bcause those instances did happen last year


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

If any of you are interested in selling your fishing gear at a very discounted rate, you know, since there are no safe places to fish in MD, please send me a PM with the items and their prices  There are definitely some crazy things that have happened at NB and most other piers in MD. I could care less whether it is the locals or not. My guess is it's a good mix of both. You know, opening day is next Saturday...


----------



## Twinkies (Jul 1, 2011)

I always go to NB to walk on the boardwalk and eat at the restaurants. Look over and envy the people fishing on the pier. 

I guess it’s not all that it’s cracked up to be, looking from a distance. From what I observed, it looked so overcrowded that I would image tempers flaring from going elbow to elbow with people. 

I dislike crowed pier because of line crossing, people smoking, swearing, and watching out for unskilled casters.

If they brought their bike, then it’s probably a local IMO.


----------



## SpeedRacer (Sep 5, 2010)

HuskyMD said:


> If any of you are interested in selling your fishing gear at a very discounted rate, you know, since there are no safe places to fish in MD, please send me a PM with the items and their prices  There are definitely some crazy things that have happened at NB and most other piers in MD. I could care less whether it is the locals or not. My guess is it's a good mix of both. You know, opening day is next Saturday...


Lol. No fair. I think you beat me to the punch on a few items on sale here.


----------



## supercast (May 17, 2006)

*not true*

I know of that, those folks last year were from Landover MD & DC not good old North Beach people I hope the day will come when it becomes membership club ann. fee $500-1000 along with drug test this will take care of the problem


----------



## Striper_MIKE (Aug 9, 2010)

this guy supercast seriously gets off on keeping this thread alive ... let's all just let the thread die and say screw em


----------



## supercast (May 17, 2006)

The truth hurts 

AMEN


----------



## Tracker01 (Apr 4, 2011)

There is some truth to the fighting and other things , but with my health and being one not to take too much crap from people I bought a 9mm and took the class and now I carry when ever I go there or anywhere else. I am to old and tired to try to fight some one so I decided to become licenesed to carry. Its easy to do in md.


----------



## supercast (May 17, 2006)

*Take guns on a public fishing pier*

That is crazy to take loaded guns on public fishing pier where u have women & children sometimes babies playing around 
The time has come for me to buy a boat like Andy & Danny end of story


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

Maryland has one of most restrictive law against carrying a concealed firearm. You better check the law before carrying your gun.


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

supercast said:


> That is crazy to take loaded guns on public fishing pier where u have women & children sometimes babies playing around
> The time has come for me to buy a boat like Andy & Danny end of story


& u thought Dc & landover residents were the only 1s carrying weapons on the pier !!!


----------



## Tracker01 (Apr 4, 2011)

Been carrying for over 20 years, its not me you have to worrie about. As for the women and children , they will never know. I dont wave it around like some. And yes Md has some strick laws but if you mind your own I mind mine.


----------



## Da Angler (May 13, 2008)

@ Supercast.....I can take my kids to any park in DC and feel safe!!! Keep your scary ass out the city or get a dog!! I've had two cars broken into down NorthBeach when you could stay all night and bet money it was someone from down there not DC!! Assholes come from everywhere so keep that BS to yourself!!


----------



## boomboom (Apr 15, 2010)

*about north beach*

Yes haines point rock creek park the best from fishing to horse back riding. And i have not had any issues no where i go and im Black and im from dc southeast.


----------



## supercast (May 17, 2006)

DA ANGLER , Please Please Haines point/ Rock Creek Park shame on u my friend got robbed at gun point , would u walk your family at dark ? hell no , secondly only loud mouth weak and cowards carry dogs and guns 

BOOM , They knew u were from Southeast that is why u were safe


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

supercast said:


> The truth hurts
> 
> AMEN


Dude, what's your point? That _your _guys are better than _those other_ guys? That's absurd beyond all reckoning. Unless you completed an actual study, you CANNOT know! No one does.


----------



## Tracker01 (Apr 4, 2011)

Stinky_Pete said:


> Dude, what's your point? That _your _guys are better than _those other_ guys? That's absurd beyond all reckoning. Unless you completed an actual study, you CANNOT know! No one does.


Good point, and yes I am weak 2 heart attacks and 6 heart oprations will do that. Let me make this point bought this gun 20 years ago with one box of ammo , still have same box and still full. Most people just want to enjoy a day or night out fishing. And most people are good and you will have no problems.


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

Just for the record Haines point has some of the best night time rock fish action in the city 
Those old timers who fish the rails rope there rods down not b/c of thieves but 40+" rocks


----------

